# Shunyata Research Venom 3 (for amps) Power Cord Delivered.  Ready for Review



## goodolcheez

The $150 Shunyata Research Venom 3 Molded (15amp IEC) has been delivered to my front door.
   
  Once I get home I will open up the package, take a few photoshoot.
   
  Then strap that thang on my HTPC and start critiquing...
   
  Stay tuned hot boys.
   
   
  ol'cheez


----------



## Hi Rez




----------



## Chris J

Cool!
Very cool!


----------



## goodolcheez

Received the Venom 3 yesterday.  I grabbed my camera for photoshoot.





  




   




   




   




   




   




   
   

 OK, here is my initial impression about the Venom 3 power cord after listening for the first 3 hours.

 Keep in mind that this cord was connected from my cheap powerstrip to the back of my HTPC's power supply.

 Immediate difference I noticed was the background instrument come up strong, almost overtaking some of the instruments in the foreground. No it doesn't sound garbled up or anything, each instrument is pretty well defined / articulated. There is increased crispness and strong upper frequencies. The treble has sparks and is good sounding, like chewing a fresh bulk of salary rather than chewing apple? if that makes any sense. This was very notable in *some* of the songs not all. In some other songs I couldn't seem to tell the difference.

 No I didn't get the extra oomph in the bass department. The bass didn't come as strong as I hoped. There is not much of impact. Maybe this is why some review / end user mentioned that these cords sound a bit lean.

 Maybe the bass impact and weight will increase after burn-in? I don't know. Maybe because I only have one Venom cord connected? to the PC? and not the powered speakers?

 Treble is plenty, but I wish it had more weight and punch in the bass line.. like I've said, this is only the first 3 hours of use. I left the PC on before heading to work.



 cheez


----------



## goodolcheez

Gave it 24 hours of burn-in.

 Don't know if burn-in made the difference or not, but I am definitely finding some of the songs really shine. The background detail pops really well and clear. There is definitely more resolvable detail. The details seems to pop in the upper-mid to high frequency. Bass is fast but not much weighty over the stock power cable. The stock cable seems to provide a little more oomph in the bass. The Venom 3 is definitely geared for the high's. Some of these background pops are very pleasing to hear.  It won't give me pounding bass.


----------

